# Cargador Yaesu NC-29



## ykledif (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola amigos, Me regalaron un cargador de equipos yaesu. El cargador es de carga rapida modelo *yaesu nc-29* y necesito repararlo. Bueno lo primero es que no cuento con el manual del cargador y no se si la corriente que me está entregando es la correcta, cuando lo mido me esta entregando 22V y las baterias que el carga son de 12V, no se si esto es corrento. 

Ahh lo otro es que el cargador tiene 4 led, de ellos 3 indican *timer* y el otro led que es verde indica *trickled*. Agradecería si alguien me explicara cuales son las caracteristicas de este cargador y que es lo que me indica cada led. 

Cuando enciendo el cargador se encienden todos los led que indican timer.
No se si esta funcionando correctamente ya que he buscado el manual, para ver las funciones y caracteristicas del mismo pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado.

Quedo al tanto.
Saludos.


----------



## marubar (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola ykaledif estuve investigando en la web y consegui esto, espero que te sirva de algo. Saludos de MARUBAR desde Corrientes, Argentina.


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 16, 2013)

hummm no encontro nada??? jjajaja que malo


----------



## marubar (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola ykaledif estuve investigando en la web y consegui esto, espero que te sirva de algo. Saludos de MARUBAR desde Corrientes, Argentina.



Hola ykaledif estuve investigando en la web y consegui esto, espero que te sirva de algo. Saludos de MARUBAR desde Corrientes, Argentina.

  disculpa, pero voy a intentar de nuevo subir un archivo.


----------

